# La mostra iperrealista dove le statue sembrano vere - Copenaghen



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2017)

Si chiama  'GOSH! Is it Alive?' la mostra allestita a Copenhagen, in Danimarca, all'Arken Museum of Modern Art, che riunisce le opere di 31 artisti iperrealisti di tutto il mondo. Tra loro l'australiano, Ron Mueck, che raffigura un neonato subito dopo la nascita, con il cordone ombelicale ancora attaccato, o Jamie Salmon con l'opera Lily.

qui: http://video.repubblica.it/spettaco...sembrano-vere/266802/267180?ref=vd-auto&cnt=1

il video.

qui : http://uk.arken.dk/exhibition/coming-up-shudder-is-it-alive/  il sito del museo


Sudore, lentiggini, le rughe, i pori, e le vene. Una mostra di sculture vivido 'iperrealisti' di 31 artisti riconosciuti a livello internazionale al Museo Arken. Le opere fanno uso di un realismo estremo che imita il mondo circostante con una schiacciante dovizia di particolari. I corpi sono quasi più reali della realtà stessa,  sono iperrealisti. Nell'incontro con le opere arriviamo senza precedenti vicino ad altri "esseri umani", e l'esperienza è stuzzicante, trasgressiva ed  anche spaventosa. Le sculture sollevano questioni esistenziali come: cosa è vivo e cosa è morto? Cosa è artificiale e cosa è reale? Le domande sorgono dalla perfezione tecnica, l'empatia psicologica, le distorsioni di scala, la presenza intensa e l'umorismo come  effetti di grande impatto.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Si chiama  'GOSH! Is it Alive?' la mostra allestita a Copenhagen, in Danimarca, all'Arken Museum of Modern Art, che riunisce le opere di 31 artisti iperrealisti di tutto il mondo. Tra loro l'australiano, Ron Mueck, che raffigura un neonato subito dopo la nascita, con il cordone ombelicale ancora attaccato, o Jamie Salmon con l'opera Lily.
> 
> qui: http://video.repubblica.it/spettaco...sembrano-vere/266802/267180?ref=vd-auto&cnt=1
> 
> ...


Fanno quasi impressione. Però hanno qualcosa che si avvicina alle caricature. Non è che siano proprio così iper-realisti

Buscopann


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Fanno quasi impressione. Però hanno qualcosa che si avvicina alle caricature. Non è che siano proprio così iper-realisti
> 
> Buscopann


Vero, alcune di loro lo sembrano. Però mi piacerebbe vederle dal vivo, trovo che alcune di loro possano davvero stupire.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

Bello.
Ci invita a guardarci.


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello.
> Ci invita a guardarci.


E' piaciuto anche a me.... hai proprio ragione, ci invita a guardarci ( o forse meglio osservarci ? ).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> E' piaciuto anche a me.... hai proprio ragione, ci invita a guardarci ( o forse meglio osservarci ? ).


Anche ad apprezzare le escoriazioni, i rossori, le rughe.
Voglio dire che è il contrario delle immagini stereotipate, patinate, anche semiporno,che ci rimandano un'immagine che è irreale è irrealizzabile.


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche ad apprezzare le escoriazioni, i rossori, le rughe.
> Voglio dire che è il contrario delle *immagini stereotipate, patinate*, anche semiporno,che ci rimandano un'immagine che è irreale è irrealizzabile.


Straquoto....  si è arrivati al punto di creare programmi  che permettono di alterare una fotografia, salvo poi - come successo - eliminare anche  l'ombelico della modella .... e tutto ciò per la ricerca della perfezione ( che è irrealizzabile in quanto non dipende da noi ma dalle persone che ci guardano ).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto....  si è arrivati al punto di creare programmi  che permettono di alterare una fotografia, salvo poi - come successo - eliminare anche  l'ombelico della modella .... e tutto ciò per la ricerca della perfezione ( che è irrealizzabile in quanto non dipende da noi ma dalle persone che ci guardano ).


Ho scoperto che esiste un "effetto bellezza" o anche "effetto porcellana" cancella tutte le "imperfezioni" peccato che l algoritmo consideri tali anche i nei. Il risultato sono persone irriconoscibili.
Io capisco benissimo la fatica di vedersi in fotografia, soprattutto se la foto è fatta male come luci, angolazione, distanza perché deforma i lineamenti, poi c'è il tempo che vi costringe ad adeguarsi a una immagine che cambia più velocemente della nostra capacità di farlo. Però ho visto foto di una collega che era irriconoscibile.
Incomprensibile lo scopo. Chi la conosce la vede dal vero.
È evidente che lei cerca una immagine per se stessa irreale e rassicurante. 
Ma lo facciamo tutti.
È che diamo un valore estremo all'immagine oltre al valore che ha.
Adesso vi posto una mia foto dimostrando che non ho di questi problemi!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

*somigliante*


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12537


Ti rispondo per le " rime " ( di De Gregori ) 

" ancora i tuoi quattro assi, bada bene di un colore solo "....

NON ci crede proprio nessuno che il tuo aspetto sia di quel genere, anzi...


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche ad apprezzare le escoriazioni, i rossori, le rughe.
> Voglio dire che è il contrario delle immagini stereotipate, patinate, anche semiporno,che ci rimandano un'immagine che è irreale è irrealizzabile.


però sono due discorsi su piani molto differenti.
uno è quello del mondo della fotografia che oggi ha la tendenza gratuita in molti casi a "migliorare" ogni cosa in  post produzione con risultati a volte assurdi, un altro quello che riguarda queste sculture che tendono invece ad umanizzare le opere proprio attraverso le imperfezoni


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> però sono due discorsi su piani molto differenti.
> uno è quello del mondo della fotografia che oggi ha la tendenza gratuita in molti casi a "migliorare" ogni cosa in  post produzione con risultati a volte assurdi, un altro quello che riguarda queste sculture che tendono invece ad umanizzare le opere proprio attraverso le imperfezoni


Ciao ! 

Si, esattamente agli antipodi di photoshop.... dal video e dalle foto sembrano opere straordinariamente rappresentative ( addirittura  forse più di una fotografia ) , approfondirò nei prossimi giorni sugli artisti che espongono ( mi interessa capire la loro tecnica e che materiali usano ).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ti rispondo per le " rime " ( di De Gregori )
> 
> " ancora i tuoi quattro assi, bada bene di un colore solo "....
> 
> NON ci crede proprio nessuno che il tuo aspetto sia di quel genere, anzi...


Faresti bene a crederci


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2017)

Ho conosciuto un giovane pittore, Andrea Martinelli, che è uno dei maggiori iperrealisti. Quello del volto è un tema molto presente fra le opere di Martinelli. E' difficile trasmettere coon una foto quanto quadri del genere "ti guardino negli occhi". Letteralmente ti inducano soggezione. Percepisci anche la lacrimazione degli occhi.


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faresti bene a crederci


Jamais ! ( finchè non vedo non credo )...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto un giovane pittore, Andrea Martinelli, che è uno dei maggiori iperrealisti. Quello del volto è un tema molto presente fra le opere di Martinelli. E' difficile trasmettere coon una foto quanto quadri del genere "ti guardino negli occhi". Letteralmente ti inducano quasi soggezione. Percepisci anche la lacrimazione degli occhi.
> 
> View attachment 12538
> 
> View attachment 12539


Il primo è  notevole..timore...ansia...paura?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> Si, esattamente agli antipodi di photoshop.... dal video e dalle foto sembrano opere straordinariamente rappresentative ( addirittura  forse più di una fotografia ) , approfondirò nei prossimi giorni sugli artisti che espongono ( mi interessa capire la loro tecnica e che materiali usano ).


sembrano un po' come certi nudi sofferenti ed emaciati di schiele.atmosfera da the day after...un grido all'umanità.
è un po' la mia prima impressione


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> sembrano un po' come certi nudi sofferenti ed emaciati di schiele.atmosfera da the day after...*un grido all'umanità*.
> è un po' la mia prima impressione


Anche a me ha dato quell'impressione.... una nuova vita ed una vita al tramonto.... 



un vero peccato la sua prematura scomparsa, culmine di una vita interiore sofferta ma artisticamente molto prolifica.
Un vero maestro nel rappresentare la fisicità del corpo e la tensione e l'angoscia che lo attanagliavano.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2017)

fosse contemporaneo avrebbe potuto essere inserito  nel famoso club dei 27 (vabbé lui 28).


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto un giovane pittore, Andrea Martinelli, che è uno dei maggiori iperrealisti. Quello del volto è un tema molto presente fra le opere di Martinelli. *E' difficile trasmettere coon una foto quanto quadri del genere "ti guardino negli occhi". *Letteralmente ti *inducano soggezione*. Percepisci anche la lacrimazione degli occhi.
> 
> View attachment 12538
> 
> View attachment 12539


Molto vero, la foto non rende loro onore, e soprattutto parzializza le emozioni che trasmette il quadro visto dal vivo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Febbraio 2017)

Antonio Lopez Garcia, "Emilio ed Angelines"


----------

